# Hi from UK!



## madamemantis (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a note to say hello!

Just joined the forum as I am looking after my first mantis, a lovely Madagascan Green nymph! she's looking good so far...and so far I've got her through her molts without killing her yet! :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Madamantis, your doing good then!


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------

